# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles >  Edible Plants in Arizona

## Fairweather8588

Hi there 
(First post on the forum)


I'll be heading up to the Mogollon Rim area for some fishing and camping next weekend, and I'm looking for some information on some of the plants in the region that can be eaten, minimal cooking would work best

Andrew

----------


## Sarge47

Intro 1st, info 2nd, fair enough?  You'll find it here:

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=7813  :Cool2:

----------


## Fairweather8588

Whoops, all taken care of

----------


## rebel_chick

Hello there. I am not real familar with the rim but I am interested as well in finding wild edibles in az. Some one told me pine needles are good for vitamin c.

----------


## crashdive123

> Hello there. I am not real familar with the rim but I am interested as well in finding wild edibles in az. Some one told me pine needles are good for vitamin c.


They are.  Chop them up, add some water, boil for about 10 minutes and you have a tea rich in vitamin C.

----------


## oly

I enjoy the pinion pine nuts, some don't.
http://www.nutsonline.com/nuts/pinen...an-pinion.html

----------


## Rick

I know Arizona is a lot more than desert but it's a start: 

http://www.desertusa.com/mag06/may/desertfood.html

----------


## TucsonMax

Be very careful.  I can't speak for the Mogollon Rim specifically, but most of the reading I've done RE: AZ desert plants tells me: the vast majority are poisonous to one degree or another.  Fortunately, many will make you sick well before they'll kill you.  Was one way they adapted to survive the desert.  

There are isolated desert goodies: prickley pear fruit and barrel cactus for water, also  Mesquite pods can be ground-up into anything.

----------


## wareagle69

actually very far from the truth tucson max
lok up arizona weeds by kiity f parker university of arizona(your neck of the mts) also a book called plants of arizona by anne orth epple and what cactus is that(author escapes me , book is in the garage get that in a bit)
lots to eat in the desert and the mountains, now water.......

----------


## TucsonMax

> lok up arizona weeds by kiity f parker university of arizona(your neck of the mts) .......


wareagle69: Wow! and thank you.  Most of what I've found is from what I think are good sources, but really not survival level... this book is from 1972! I probably would never have found it.  I owe you...

----------


## wareagle69

naw my pleasure my friend, wild edibles are my passion, i still have alot of my books from back home, and i always like to help ny arizona freinds, how is it they say it
dinada

----------


## wareagle69

ok found the book "what kinda cactus izzat" by reg manning
you would swear it was a cody lundin book very informative and entertaining

----------


## TucsonMax

> ok found the book "what kinda cactus izzat" by reg manning
> you would swear it was a cody lundin book very informative and entertaining


Got it... it's in its 40th printing!

----------


## wareagle69

hmm thats funny, i never looked at the first page, mine is the 38th printing june 94 looks like its an old book 1941
thats funny

----------

